# Car starts runs for a bit, then dies and wont start again



## jtl51603

OK bought the car a few days ago, long story short, new battery, alt. tested good, new spark plugs, I can go out and crank it up it will run but say 10-15 min later it will die and wont start back up for a bit. My gut is saying something is to hot and wont start back till its cool enough, it not overheating though, We took off fuelpump and it was working fine so put it back on, its leaking alittle now gotta tighten up the clamps but it is getting gas.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

maybe a clogged catalytic converter if it has one


----------



## jtl51603

MOSTHATED CC said:


> maybe a clogged catalytic converter if it has one


 nope its running a straight pipe right now, no conv. or muffler.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

huh


----------



## jtl51603

lol, that's how it came, no muffler or cat. conv. plan on changing that soon, would that havesomething to do with it? not having backpressure??


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I wuldnt think so


----------



## Bobby G.

MOSTHATED CC said:


> I wuldnt think so


...Check for loose ground wire..it happened to me.......


----------



## BRADFORD

What kind of car


----------



## Hydros

check filter at carb, the sitiment can clog, then when no fuel pressure the sitiment settles down.

also i hear the coil can heat up,


----------



## pink63impala

Ignition module maybe


----------



## Bones 87

Change the coil in the distributer bro i was having the same problem


----------



## warning

does it have the stock carb on it? maybe the choke is not working properly.


----------



## ernie

i had the same proplem with a el co it was the distrbuter


----------



## warning

coil


----------



## richards69impala

Is it turning over?When it dosnt restart I would test to see if its not getting spark.You can get a cheap little spark tester from a local parts store.Even if your fuelpimp is working some thing could be clogged in the carb.


----------



## warning

I had a 70 years ago and when I was running the stock points distributer with the external coil it did the same thing and it turned out to be the coil.


----------



## sand1

check your starter and icm sometimes your starter needs a heat shield to prevent it from getting hot


----------



## DROOPZ

*starts and dies*

my 63 ss apparently still had some old rubber fuel hoses , same problem ,it would run normal as time went by i noticed it was getting harder to start , then when it did ,it would choke out after a few minutes ,thought probably time for a fuel pump , i said f *.K it , i will install an electric fuel pump , so i did , then crap it was still not starting , again run but then stop after a few minutes, so make a long story short ,yes it was the cracked rubber hoses , fuel would run thru ,once pressure push the cracks open ,starts sucking air ,thats why it would stop running , new hoses all "fixed" ,guess what, stopped running again , wasnt fuel this time , luckily took a chance ,i changed out the ignition module , my SS has an hei distributor, some how i already experienced those problems before ,but on 1 ride at once, anyway homie ,you probably already got it fixed by now, thought i would share that experience ..al rato .....Mr V from N LV


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE

My 63 had similar probs. i changed my ignition harness wires, my starter and solenoid, wrapped it with a heat resistant shield and also wrapped that side of the exhaust pipe with heat resistant wrap problem fixed im now starting to get a slow crank after start up and engine is hot im thinking its time to change my ignition coil imop i would start with the starter solenoid if it gets hot it I'll stick and prevent it from turning over untill it unsticks. G-luck


----------

